# Java Applet funzt nicht



## Azador (3. Okt 2006)

Hi!
Ich bin neu in Sachen Java unterwegs und habe folgendes Problem: Mein DLink Router (dsl-g664t) benutzt zur Darstellung seines Menüs ein Javaapplet (glaub ich) und wir haben einen PC im Netzwerk (prompt der an dem der Router eigentlich verwaltet werden soll) der statt des Menüs einfach nur folgendes anzeigt:
function uiDoOnLoad() { if("" =="1") { top.fInfo.location.href="../cgi-bin/webcm?getpage=../html/home/home_lan.htm"; } else { top.fInfo.location.href="../cgi-bin/webcm?getpage=../html/home/home_wizard.htm"; } }

Und das unabhängig vom Browser! (IE / Firefox)

Alle anderen PCs mit denen ich das getestet habe funktionieren einwandfrei.

Ich habe:
- auf allen PCs sowohl IE und Firefox getest
- sämtliche Browsereinstellungen überprüft, Cookie, JavaScript, was auch immer - alles ist genau gleich
- gleiche Browserversionen
- neuste Firmwareversion des Routers installiert
- Testweise die Firewall deaktiviert
- eigentlich auch die gleiche Javaversion.

Ich weiß nicht obs an der Javaversion liegt, hab aber vorsichtshalber auch da mal die neuste von SUN installiert.

Alles ohne Erfolg.

Die Fehlermeldung im IE:
Probleme mit dieser Website verhindern...
Zeile: 14
Zeichen: 1
Fehler: Objekt erwartet
Code: 0
URL: http://192.168.1.1/cgi-bin/webcm?
getpage=../html/home/home_RelaodHref.htm&var:RelaodHref=
(ja Relaod, nicht Reload!)

Wie gesagt der eine Rechner kann's, der andere nicht.

Ich kenn mich da zwar überhaupt nicht aus, vermute aber, das die beiden Browser meines Sorgenkinds irgendwie nicht verstehen, dass Java installiert ist.
Wenn ich beim Firefox zum Beispiel aboutlugins eingebe krieg ich eine lange Liste von Java Versionen, wo immer "ja" dahinter steht.

Ich bin echt am verzweifeln. Hab auch im Internet nichts dazu gefunden - weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## EOB (3. Okt 2006)

hm...das sieht eher nach javascript aus. ein router, der ein applet verwendet, kaeme mir ehrlich gesagt komisch vor.

gruesse


----------



## larue (22. Nov 2006)

Hallo, ein sehr ärgerliches Problem. Bei lag es an der GData Internet Security 2006. Zwar hatte ich die Firewall und den Wächter deaktiviert, trotzdem war (mir nicht ganz nachvollziehbar, wenn man alles ausgeschaltet hat) immer noch der Webfilter aktiv, und der scheint immer den Anfang des HTML-Outputs "weggefressen" zu haben. Nach Deaktivierung des "Webfilters" (Webfilter-->Optionen--->Internet (HTML)-Inhalte verarbeiten) lief das Web-Interface ohne Probleme. Hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen. Grüße, larue.


----------



## Guest (12. Feb 2007)

Und der GData Antiviren Suit macht das genauso, nach den Ausschalten lief es Einwandfrei.


----------

